# wer kennt den einsteiger-alpencross oberstdorf-meran, oder ähnliches?



## oelheimer (11. Mai 2002)

moin,
ich suche einen einsteiger alpencross, für meinen däd
in der dav zeitung wurde einer vorgestellt und zwar von oberstdorf nach meran.

hat jemand informationen dazu?
(streckenbeschreibung oder ähnliches)

oder kann mir jemand einen tip geben welche leichten transalb routen es noch gibt?
(nicht mehr als 1200 hm am tag, 3-5 tage)

vielen dank!!


----------



## jensi234 (13. Januar 2003)

Hallo oelheimer,

hast Du schon Infos bekommen zur Transalp von Oberstdorf nach Meran?

Ich möchte sie auch dieses Jahr mit meinem Vater machen!?!

Nachdem 2002 die Transalp von Garmisch nach Torbole so gut gelaufen ist, wollen wir dieses Jahr auch wieder hoch hinaus aber streckenmäßig nicht mehr so weit fahren.

Also, wenn Du ein Roadbook oder ähnliches hast, so melde Dich bitte bei mir?!

Viele Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (13. Januar 2003)

oberstdorf - meran kenne ich nicht. Ein Einstiegs-AlpenX soll "Via Claudia" sein. Entweder suchst Du mal hier im Forum unter dem Begriff (eine ähnliche Frage gab es schon mal) oder Du gehst auf www.bike-magazin.de . Dort gab es mal die komplette Tour für X-Neulinge. 

Ansonsten wäre noch St. Anton - Poschiavo etwas. 5.567 Höhenmeter mit 187km. Das kann man in 4 Tagen schaffen. Ist Transalp No. 12 im Transalp-Buch.


----------



## amayer (18. Januar 2003)

Tja - eigentlich kannst Du ja alle Touren nach Kondition einteilen und im Zweifelsfalle früher abbrechen. Oberstdorf - Meran ist auf jeden Fall mit 1200hm pro Tag meiner Meinung nach in so kurzer Zeit dann eher eine Strassen-Tour. Kann Dir gegebenenfalls auch telefonisch gerne Auskunft über die (tatsächliche) Fahrbarkeit der Übergänge geben, da ich seit 1992 jedes Jahr eine Tour gefahren bin. Wenn Dein Dad angreifen will, dann sollte das Kriterium vielleicht eher sein: Wieviel will er denn schieben und tragen?

Das Beste, was ich Deinem Dad empfehlen kann wäre ein Start in Brixen mit einer Ostschleife über die Fanes-Dolomiten, Cortina, Val Venegia bis zur Alto Piana und wenn die Zeit reicht als Abschluss von hinten auf den Passubio - praktisch fast alles fahrbar, geile Hütten und nicht so überlaufen. Eine super Strecke im Vergleich zu den Touren von Oberstdorf aus (Bereits vor drei Jahren habe ich schon mal 80 Bikes vor der Sesvenna Hütte im Engadin gezählt - das nennen viele dann noch das grosse Abenteuer..........). Gruss

ALex


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Januar 2003)

@ amayer:
Kannst Du mir verraten, ob man von da hinten, also Cortina oder noch weiter, evtl. mit der Bahn wieder zurück nach Bozen kommt? Ich habe auch nur 5 Tage incl. An- u. Abreise und würde eigentlich auch gerne mal übers Fanestal. Aber irgendwie muß man ja die Rückreise wieder organisieren. Und wenn man Ri. Bozen will, packt man ja schnell mal irrsinnig viele Höhenmeter dazu, sodaß es gleich zuviel für 5 Tage ist. Allerdings hatte ich bisher immer geplant, schon über die Brenner Grenzkämme zu fahren, das soll ja auch sehr lohnend sein. Ansonsten bleibt ja nur die von Snake vorgeschlagene Tour für mehrere Tage. Am Besten wäre natürlich eine Rundfahrt, geht da was?
Viele Grüße


----------



## amayer (18. Januar 2003)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

müsste man mal auf den Karten anschauen. Wir sind 2000  in Mittenwald gestartet und über das Karwendel ins Zillerat, übers Pfitscher und Pfunderer Joch nach Bruneck und über die Fanes Gruppe nach St. Kasian und über die Schlüterhütte nach Klausen. Dort direkt mit dem Zug zurück nach München. Man darf sich aber auf ausgedehntes Tragen am Pfitscher Joch gefasst machen. Pfunderer Joch, Übergang nach St. Kasian und Schlüterhütte jweils nur ca. 30 Minuten. Das ist dann bei max. 2000hm pro Tag in fünf Tagen zu machen. Mit dem Zug bis zum Eingang Zilleratal spart einen Tag aber leider auch eine super Etappe durchs Karwendel. 
Die von mir zuerst beschriebene Route von Brixen über die östlichen Dolomiten ist auf jeden Fall ausgedehnter. Man könnte sich natürlich die Alto Piana und den Passubio sparen und nach dem Passo Cinque Croci über den Lago Caldonazzo nach Trient, dort in den Zug und zwei harte Etappen einsparen. Wenn Du in Freising bist, können wir ja mal zusammen auf die Karte schauen. Ich wohne in Oberappersdorf bei Zolling. Gruss
ALex


----------



## tom1ayb (18. Januar 2003)

Tja - eigentlich kannst Du ja alle Touren nach Kondition einteilen und im Zweifelsfalle früher abbrechen. Oberstdorf - Meran ist auf jeden Fall mit 1200hm pro Tag meiner Meinung nach in so kurzer Zeit dann eher eine Strassen-Tour. Kann Dir gegebenenfalls auch telefonisch gerne Auskunft über die (tatsächliche) Fahrbarkeit der Übergänge geben, da ich seit 1992 jedes Jahr eine Tour gefahren bin. Wenn Dein Dad angreifen will, dann sollte das Kriterium vielleicht eher sein: Wieviel will er denn schieben und tragen?

Das Beste, was ich Deinem Dad empfehlen kann wäre ein Start in Brixen mit einer Ostschleife über die Fanes-Dolomiten, Cortina, Val Venegia bis zur Alto Piana und wenn die Zeit reicht als Abschluss von hinten auf den Passubio - praktisch fast alles fahrbar, geile Hütten und nicht so überlaufen. Eine super Strecke im Vergleich zu den Touren von Oberstdorf aus (Bereits vor drei Jahren habe ich schon mal 80 Bikes vor der Sesvenna Hütte im Engadin gezählt - das nennen viele dann noch das grosse Abenteuer..........). Gruss

ALex


Hallo Alex 

bitte maile mir mir mal näheres über diese Tour hört sich super an hast Du Bilder ? 
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## amayer (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo Thomas,

kann Dir ein grobes Roadbook und die Scans der Kompass-Karten schicken. Bilder habe ich ca. 160 - per Mail ist das nicht mehr zu machen. Könnte Dir ne CD schicken - das kostet dann mal ein Bier und einen Erfahungsbericht, wenn Du mal in München bist. Gruss

Alex


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (19. Januar 2003)

Hallo oelheimer,

die Tour habe ich glaube ich auch gelesen, sie ist allerdings mit  einigen Schiebepassagen. Soweit ich noch weiss geht sie über den Schroffenpass - St. Anton - Ischgl - Samnaun - Reschenpass - Meran.

_Schroffenpass_ ist Trittsicherheit gefragt. Bergab alles andere als leicht.

_Ausseres Viederjoch_ ist bergauf  geteert aber sehr steil.

_Reschenpass_: hier fahren ausser euch noch ein oder zwei Autos rauf.

_Etschtal_ ist sehr leicht, weil immer bergab, aber auch sehr langatmig.

Wie wärs mit der Variante Via Claudia , die Snake vorgeschlagen hat ? Leichter und schönere Passagen meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## spOOky fish (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfadfinderin _
> *@ amayer:
> Kannst Du mir verraten, ob man von da hinten, also Cortina oder noch weiter, evtl. mit der Bahn wieder zurück nach Bozen kommt? Ich habe auch nur 5 Tage incl. An- u. Abreise und würde eigentlich auch gerne mal übers Fanestal. Aber irgendwie muß man ja die Rückreise wieder organisieren. Und wenn man Ri. Bozen will, packt man ja schnell mal irrsinnig viele Höhenmeter dazu, sodaß es gleich zuviel für 5 Tage ist. Allerdings hatte ich bisher immer geplant, schon über die Brenner Grenzkämme zu fahren, das soll ja auch sehr lohnend sein. Ansonsten bleibt ja nur die von Snake vorgeschlagene Tour für mehrere Tage. Am Besten wäre natürlich eine Rundfahrt, geht da was?
> Viele Grüße *



ich versuch mal unsere 2000er route abzurufen .

karwendel - plumsjoch - geiseljoch - pfitscher joch - pfunderer joch - fanes/limojoch - cortina - misurinasee -drei zinnen - toblach.

von drt kommt man sehr gut mit dem zu über den brenner, auch direkt.


----------



## s-geronimo (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amayer _
> *Hallo Thomas,
> 
> kann Dir ein grobes Roadbook und die Scans der Kompass-Karten schicken. Bilder habe ich ca. 160 - per Mail ist das nicht mehr zu machen. Könnte Dir ne CD schicken - das kostet dann mal ein Bier und einen Erfahungsbericht, wenn Du mal in München bist. Gruss
> ...



hallo amayer,

wir suchen auch eine strecke, die sich in max 5 tagen fahren lässt.
könntest du mir das roadbook und die karten-scan's per mail schicken?

die adresse ist : [email protected]

danke vorab
ger nom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (21. Januar 2003)

einer der am wenigsten anspruchsvollen alpenüberquerungen ohne wirkliche fahrtechnische probleme führt von garmisch via ehrwald (entweder auf dem radweg oder via thörlehütte) nach ehrwald und auf einem ersten abschnitt der via claudia über den fernpaß nach nassereith (1. Ü). hier würde ich mich links richtung innsbruck wenden (ein paar ganz nette wiesentrails um den haiminger sattel) und den innradweg bis kurz vor innsbruck einschlagen. über grinzens kann man via muttereralm und einiger weiterer almen nach mieders im stubaital kurbeln (2. Ü). via maria waldrast geht's nach steinach und über nößlach erreicht man matrei abseits der brenner staatsstraße. via sattelbergalm zum beginn der brenner grenzkammstraße und auf halber höhe unterhalb der eigentlichen grenzkammstraße bis oberhalb gossensaß queren und in sterzing einrollen (3. Ü). bis brixen auf der allseits bekannten strecke via mühlwald - franzensfeste ins riggertal und am kloster neustift vorbei nach brixen. uphill entlang der alten kaiserstraße oberhalb des kloster klausen bis villanders (4. Ü). am letzten tag geht's dann nur noch über den gasteiger sattel und dem ritten entlang nach oberbozen und in die südtiroler hauptstadt runter. wenn du unbedingt nach meran willst, dann fährst du ins sarntal ab und kurbelst auf der anderen seite nochmal zu den stoanernen mandln (z.B. via auenjoch) hoch und läßt es über meran 2000 bzw. vöraner alm und hafling in die kurstadt laufen....
insgesamt eine recht nette tour, die weitgehend den talverläufen folgt und die beliebig ausbaubar ist, falls du ein paar Hm mehr machen willst. natürlich kann teilweise auch "am berg" übernachtet werden. ein weiterer vorteil ist die günstige verkehrsmäßige erschließung per bahn. wenn du noch an den gardasee willst, dann ist das auch nicht das große problem: z.B. über montiggl - kaltern - mezzocorona - spormaggiore - andalo - molveno - castel toblino - marocchetrails - arco - riva (nochmals 1-1,5 tage)

viel spaß bei der planung

robert
(www.traumtouren-transalp.de)


----------

